# Promow manual push 21" 8-blade reel...



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Trying to get something manual that won't give me washboarding. But in doing some searching, I read that the Mascot 6-blade 21" was hard to push through dense Bermuda. So I'm guessing 8 blades would be even harder.

Long shot, but has anyone tried this one? I couldn't find one review of this anywhere on the net.

I'm tempted to try it, but I'm afraid it would be too hard to push with that many blades on that wide a reel and I don't think I could return it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Here's a link to check out. It has one review.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/9864?gclid=Cj0KCQiAz53vBRCpARIsAPPsz8XgbRdy6-SneNYwuhXkQYFx2Cl35sbLnMg9DjjTAplJ1M4kLZsVEBgaAmYcEALw_wcB

Also, if you have deep pockets, the Hudson Star is a high end manual reel mower. It's an 11 blade reel, so you would get a real workout. At $2190, it's waaaaay up there.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

I know you aren't asking about it, but it was mentioned so I thought I'd respond. I can tell you from personal experience that the Hudson Star is an incredible mower. Any manual reel mower will show washboarding if you are trying to take too much grass off in a single mowing. Staying on top of your mowing is key. I've used a $70 5-blade reel mower to maintain PRG at 0.5", but I was mowing every other day and keeping my blades sharp with grinding and backlapping.

The Hudson Star allows adjustment all the way down to putting green height (0.125"). This is done using an adjustment knob which allows you to adjust it in increments of one one-thousandth of an inch.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> I know you aren't asking about it, but it was mentioned so I thought I'd respond. I can tell you from personal experience that the Hudson Star is an incredible mower. Any manual reel mower will show washboarding if you are trying to take too much grass off in a single mowing. Staying on top of your mowing is key. I've used a $70 5-blade reel mower to maintain PRG at 0.5", but I was mowing every other day and keeping my blades sharp with grinding and backlapping.
> 
> The Hudson Star allows adjustment all the way down to putting green height (0.125"). This is done using an adjustment knob which allows you to adjust it in increments of one one-thousandth of an inch.


How difficult was it to push through the grass? I'm curious about the Hudson Star (as if I need another mower...)


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Here's a link to check out. It has one review.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/9864?gclid=Cj0KCQiAz53vBRCpARIsAPPsz8XgbRdy6-SneNYwuhXkQYFx2Cl35sbLnMg9DjjTAplJ1M4kLZsVEBgaAmYcEALw_wcB


Thanks but that's the Mascot 21.... That's the one I read was very hard to push and it's just 6 blades. That's another reservation, though... Someone not too far from me has a used one of those for sale and it would cost way less than the $344 Promow.

Probably won't try the Promow. Probably too risky. Plus the handle doesnt look as heavy duty as the Mascot.

I'm cheap so the Hudson Star is probably a no fo for me. . I did see where the Dallas craigslist has an old Ramses Certes manual greens mower -- I think 12 blades? -- for like $300, though...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Oops! Sorry, I got mixed up with the mention of the 6 and 8 blade reels when Google searching and looked up the wrong one. My apologies. :sorry:


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > I know you aren't asking about it, but it was mentioned so I thought I'd respond. I can tell you from personal experience that the Hudson Star is an incredible mower. Any manual reel mower will show washboarding if you are trying to take too much grass off in a single mowing. Staying on top of your mowing is key. I've used a $70 5-blade reel mower to maintain PRG at 0.5", but I was mowing every other day and keeping my blades sharp with grinding and backlapping.
> ...


It depends on how long the grass is. I used it to mow TifGrand at between 0.250" and 0.350". The TifGrand was well regulated with shots of Primo every 10-14 days. It was no problem to get a nice clean cut on it. The Hudson Star is great for maintaining grass, but it would be almost impossible to do a hard scalp (like before overseeding) in one pass. You would need to do it in multiple steps slowly lowering the HOC. Keep in mind the max HOC is about 0.700". I would recommend a height gauge to keep up with the HOC, you don't know how higher or low it is set without it. Clip rate is fantastic, unmatched by any other manual reel mower. You can probably get away with grinding once a year assuming you aren't mowing through sand or other dulling materials.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Oops! Sorry, I got mixed up with the mention of the 6 and 8 blade reels when Google searching and looked up the wrong one. My apologies. :sorry:


That's ok, I appreciate the response. I didn't really expect this thread to get any action at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What have you read about the Fiskars? All of the reviews that I've seen say that it's easy to push......and the price is right.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a Fiskars and it's great... Except that when I renovated my lawn this year with a high quality Bermuda that got thick and dense I started getting some washboarding because it only has five blades. On the common Bermuda and Maya in my back yard it still mows perfectly. (I like it enough that when my Lowes closed them out I bought a couple extra, one to keep and one to sell or give away.)


----------



## lawngame (May 1, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but....

I was also looking into the Promow manual reel mowers. I had wanted a silent cut style manual but didn't want to plunk down the money. Then I noticed that they have were having a sale on factory refurbs on their website, in both the 6 and 8 blade varieties. I just picked up a 6 blade reel for $100 plus $35 for the handle. On sale it was only a little more than a Fiskars. I did have to pay shipping though, but the total is still half the cost of the Whisper Cut/Silent Cut.

I haven't even recieved it yet, but I'm really excited to try out the reel on the bermuda (1500sq ft). Coronavirus work-from-home has really bumped up my lawn maintenance regimen (I'm sure I'm not alone in that regard).

Hope this isn't considered spammy, esp for a first post. I've been lurking on here for a while looking for reel mower info. TIA


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

lawngame said:


> I know this is an old thread, but....
> 
> I was also looking into the Promow manual reel mowers. I had wanted a silent cut style manual but didn't want to plunk down the money. Then I noticed that they have were having a sale on factory refurbs on their website, in both the 6 and 8 blade varieties. I just picked up a 6 blade reel for $100 plus $35 for the handle. On sale it was only a little more than a Fiskars. I did have to pay shipping though, but the total is still half the cost of the Whisper Cut/Silent Cut.
> 
> ...


Please update us. I'm interested, and have to sort through the differences between the 6 and 8 blade, and the "Gold" and "Premium" differences as well..

Sure seems interesting, and I'd like to step up and away from the Scotts reel mower I have now - which I have been oddly satisfied with - but it's only a 5 blade. Cuts really well, pushes easily (on my yard) and the only complaint I have is it's 16" and not 20/21/22".

Thanks! 

-Nick


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

lawngame said:


> I know this is an old thread, but....
> 
> I was also looking into the Promow manual reel mowers. I had wanted a silent cut style manual but didn't want to plunk down the money. Then I noticed that they have were having a sale on factory refurbs on their website, in both the 6 and 8 blade varieties. I just picked up a 6 blade reel for $100 plus $35 for the handle. On sale it was only a little more than a Fiskars.


Where did you find the handle for it? I see the refurbished reels on their website, but no handles anywhere.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

zinger565 said:


> lawngame said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is an old thread, but....
> ...


https://promow.com/product/push-mower-handle-gold/


----------



## lawngame (May 1, 2020)

Got the reel. Overall impressions are mostly positive - especially the cutting! I will do a full write up in a new thread.

EDIT: new thread is https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17612&sid=a840358faafe37e83a79f2ceddfa4288


----------

